# What a night callin'!!!!!!



## Sturgeon-man (Mar 31, 2002)

I was waiting to be RAKED OVER THE COALS ............in a most brutal way .....maybe close the thread ?......do you think run it so people can see the I-Q level of some (myself) drops drasticaly between Grayling and Indian river!!! No offence Chad


----------



## chessiepup (Oct 24, 2002)

I would not close the thread I think there is some good info in it. I, for one, did not know you could use a centerfire rifle WITHOUT a light. but its your call . I sent you a p.m. btw


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

If you really want a rimfire consider a 22 mag. 

Hekler-Koch makes a real fine semi that shoot as well if not better than most bolt actions you'll find out there.

Thanks for posting about the centerfire rifle and no scope for night hunting.


----------



## Cooner (Dec 24, 2002)

Sturgeon, Alot of fun aint it?I would just stick with a 12ga w/BB loads. They work great. I called in 8 last year all at 20 yds or less at night. I by no means am an expert though. I always tell people that come with me to be ready when the calling starts because alot of times they come in running right at ya. A couple of my buddies missed some 10yd shots last year. Some of them were laughing at my other buddies who missed close shots & then they did the same thing!!!They just weren't expecting to see them that soon after the calling began. I'm starting calling tomorrow night down in Lenawee Co. now that the dogs are layed up for a couple of weeks. Good luck!!!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

HUH??? How did this get from NO LIGHT with a centerfire at night to NO SCOPE with a centerfire at night? I am pretty sure you CAN use a scope on a centerfire at night if you don't use a light. We are now talking about calling on a moonlight night with snow on the ground for that to be possible. Having a red running toward you under those conditions is a real rush!!


----------



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

If you READ the hunting guide under the night time raccoon and preditor hunting section, it specifies "legal devices" as being .22 caliber or smaller rimfire, shotguns, bow and arrow. That means if it's not listed, it's illegal to use. No where is a center fire rifle mentioned as a legal night time device. The issue of artifical light usage is separate. A scope is not a light, thus it isn't an issue either way.
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10880-31621--,00.html 
The general hunting hours apply with a center fire. 1/2 hour before till 1/2 hour after sunrise.


----------



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

Scratch that last line from the above post. It was supposed to read:
Thus the general hunting hours apply with a center fire. 1/2 hour before sunrise till 1/2 hour after sunset.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Is it just me or does it seem the DNR make their own laws above and beyond what we read? I don't understand how one person can say one thing then another DNR can say something totaly different?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

WAUB, all laws are open to interpretation, as is our language.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I understand the point about interpretation of the law, but when a CO says we CAN use a certerfire after dark(no light) and the DNR rule digest says anything except a rimfire is unlawful after dark, that's a serious conflict. I am going to consult my local CO and see if TWO officers agree to disagree with the written law(LOL).


----------



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

All laws and rules are not up to "interpetation". If one was, it would be thrown out in court as being too vague. In this case, the rule is in black and white. A CO officer like any other can make a mistake now and then. Rather than ask an officer to give an answer off the top of his head, hand him a rule book opened to the page.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Dog jaw, I respectfully disagree. Yes, all laws are not vague, but since they are written in the English language, which is quite vague, there has to be some interpretation as to the intent of such laws and that is what the courts do. The constitution and the amendments are written in the English language and interpreted by the Supreme Court as to what their intent is/was.

There are thousands upon thousands of cases where people challenge the intent of the laws, Roe vs. Wade is the first that comes to mind. Seperation of church and state, as in prayer or religeous posting in schools is another.

Here's one that justifiably needed some interpretation
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=56483 

These rules for night hunting are pretty cut and dried though.


----------



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

Uh Huh.  Keep that line on a little card in your wallet. If and when you get nailed, pull it out and read it while the officer reads you your rights off his little card. Let's see who wins.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I will save my breath with the officer as his job is enforcement. The judge is the one that decides my intnet, the intent of the law and punishment.

Here's another thread shrouded with vagueness:
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=56699


----------

